# Tanners Creek



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Might be fishing Tanners Creek in a couple weeks. What licenses are needed for that area?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Indiana or Kentucky


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

It all depends if you want to fish all the areas. I know there are reciprocal agreements between states, but most only regard the main river up to "the first ripple of any tributary". From what I have been told, that means if the water in the tributary is in any distance from the shore of the main river, you need that state's particular license to fish it. 

When bass clubs prepare for tournaments at Tanner's Creek, they suggest getting all of the licenses necessary so you are not confined from any waters. Get all three, Ohio, Indiana, and Kentucky. 

Eric


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

I grew up on it! I fished bass tourneys on it from 1974 to 1994 on it.I was the first to run a Hydrasport bassboat with an inline 150 hp Merc on it.I can tell you every inch of it from the ramp to its headwaters in Guilford. I can tell you about all three backwaters on it and the island. I can tell you where the vault on the bank is. I can tell you where the missing bridge is. I can tell you where the sandbar is. Where the seven mile 1893 bridge is. I can even tell you where the body that was found in 1989 was at. I can show you where the Alligator was caught! I can tell you about Mack Hunley in the IndayII . I promise you NOBODY here at OGF knows more about Tanners Creek than I do!!!! I can also tell you about every inch of Laughery Creek from the mouth to Hartford Crossing where I caught a largemouth bass weighing 6lbs 9-1/4 oz and its on my wall on 6-26-1988. You need an Indiana license! What do you want to know?!  LakeRaider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Old timers of Tanners. Can you still remember the old road to the ramp to the right of McDonalds? That would be off Eads Parkway! Ring a bell?  Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody remember Ronny Brown or Tate Sheppard from Tanners? Both ran Hydrasports. I just spent a week at Ky.Lake with Ron the last week of April! And Ron, Tate and Joe Brown (deceased) taught me the creek and they fished it in the 60,s and still currently go!  Think about it, thats over 39+ plus years!  Raider


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Tanner's starts well past Guilford, in St Leon really. It's small up there, in fact a young boy could pee across it with out breakin' a sweat  
Sounds like you know rest like the back on your hand.

Slip


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, your right. You can,t go past Guilford area in a bassboat is what I meant. But your absolutely right, she goes way up there. I never fished above but I heard there was some good wading areas. Tell us what you know, I,m interested in that area. Is it canoe-able?  Raider


----------



## Kickerfish (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey, Lake Raider, I sent you a private message!


----------

